# Bad experience with Cherry Culture



## p3nut (Jan 18, 2008)

this isn't intended on being a review, nessicarily..

I placed an order over a month ago with cherryculture.com. I live in Canada, and haven't been able to find ANY NYX products in my city... so I figured as they were having an sale, I might as well try out some of their products.
first off, they were having a "Spend 50$ or more and recieve free shipping!" sale, and it was only AFTER I checked out my order, it said the sale was only for thos who reside in the U.S. I paid 15.00 for shipping, even though the site's FAQ says it should be around 9 dollars USD. Anyway, I put the order through and waited and waited for it to finish processing. the site says it's supposed to be processed and shipped within the next few days- it took them ten days just to process my order. I finally contacted them asking what the holdup was, and they said they had placed my order that day, but wouldn't explain the holdup. Yesturday it arrived, around 24 days AFTER it had been shipped! it was shipped via airmail, and was SUPPOSED to be here between 4-6 days. I made sure the order was done after the christmas rush... & I still can't understand the holdup at the post, unless they didn't actually ship out when they claimed to have done. The site is also verry annoying- if you spend any more than twenty minutes browsing their site, your cart will empty itself right out!
the postage was marked on the package 4.42 CAD! I understand that I'm paying for the box and 'wax paper' they wrap it with, but I still don't see why the postage was so much. I contacted them about that too, and they wouldn't return my money or give me credit. Also, I looked at both their site AND the NYX site for the swatches of their eyeshadow and lipsticks... I bought around 20 or so eyeshadows, and at least half of the same are VERY similar, which they do not appear on the site. a few of the products, especially the yellows and browns, are almost identical. 
I purchased 'nude' lipsticks too, which are an hideous purple-brown color, and look awful on my pale skin. again, NOT what they appear to be on the site.
I'm going to contact them again about putting up more accurate photos... I don't mean to sound bitchy or anything, but I waited so long and put in so much money for my order of cheap makeup... in the end it just was not worth it. I have yet to try the eyeshadow to see how bright and vibrant the colors will be. but as of now, i am very disapointed....
has anyone else ever had a negative experience with cherryculture?? I doub't i'll be purchasing from them any time soon.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Well, my very first order took them about a good 2 weeks to get here, and the order I made last saturday arrived on Wednesday. As for their site, from my experience it was never (the cart) emptied out, even after I was on it for a good 1 hour or so) before I actually proceeded to finalize the purchases. As for lipsticks, a rule of thumb I have is to buy them in person.  I found the colors at the NYX website DO NOT coincide with how the color actually is. In my case I have a good 4 shades of NYX that just light shades , different pinks really. But I understand your frustration. If I were you, and believe me I learned a bit the hard way. Hunt down online for bloggers THAT ACTUALLY POST the colors/swatches of the NYX eyeshadows and other products and you will REALLy get an idea how the color is.  But also, hunt down for swatches here too.  That way you don't get your hopes to high regarding a specific color.  I already was let down with glitter eyeliner Disco ball, its too runny. As for the lipglosses of NYX, avoid them too.  I only recommend the NYX sheergloss ( decent quality),HOWEVER--------- I got the luscious color one and that one turned out more of a pink color than the advertised "red".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did forget to mention, that on my first order they did not include BlackBean eyeshadow stick thingy BECAUSE it was out of stock -- so they did gave me a 10$ gift card and a note of apology.  But when I made the second order, I immediately email them this:

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First of all I want to say how grateful I am for your service and prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just have one request. On my first order (#****) everything arrived well, except one item was missing due to the fact it was out of stock (it was notated on the invoice ) The item that was missing was NYX Jumbo Eye pencil in the color BLACKBEAN. Because I just made an order, is it possible that the missing item can be included in this new order I just made? You guys did include a little note saying that the item will be mailed, but I am just unsure when will that be. Thanks for your time and professionalism. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Their reply:

We will ship the back order item NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Black Bean along with your pending order.

Thank you 

---So I do have to given them credit, the black bean Jumbo eyepencil was included in my new order as promised.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Hmmm NYX has interested me and like the OP do not have NYX avail in my local drugstores. NYXcosmetics.com


OP--did you check out NYX's website? I started checking out, and they had Canada as an option....looks to me like you can order direct from them! Its good to know in future! Thanks for the tips girls about how the colours on the site don't match them in real life!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

that totally sucks! I've noticed that the swatched they have on the site are probably computer-generated colors... not of the actual product but just n example of the shade. that's never cool. The shadows are nice so hopefully that'll cheer you up!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

You can search for photos/swatches here:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...?c=-1&u=&k=nyx

Sorry to hear this - some brands allow returns for cosmetics so why cant they? A site that shows terrible swatches/photos (i know cameras, lighting, computer screens etc can change this - but it doesnt sound like they can blame it on this), has crap customer service and slow shipping should take some of the responsibility - if not all. Photos should be accurate or state why they aren't (ie 'x is more pink than photo shows') - why would a customer want a product in a completely different shade to that they thought they paid for? Ludicrous! I can see them loosing out on a lot of repeat customers.

Is there any way of making a complaint to the company about the photos?


----------



## p3nut (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Hmmm NYX has interested me and like the OP do not have NYX avail in my local drugstores. NYXcosmetics.com


OP--did you check out NYX's website? I started checking out, and they had Canada as an option....looks to me like you can order direct from them! Its good to know in future! Thanks for the tips girls about how the colours on the site don't match them in real life!_

 
Yep; I ordered from cherryculture because of the 'free shipping' thing they had - on the nyx site the shipping prices to canada are even worse, lol! the prices are also a lot more on the NYX offical site, too...


----------



## breechan (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

I made a big order to Canada as well, to arrive over the xmas holiday when I was home in Canada. I made the order in November to allow lots of time for the stuff to arrive while I was home. It did arrive shortly after Christmas, around the 28th. HOWEVER, one of the NYX pearl pigments didn't arrive. I put in a complaint, and I got an email the next day saying they would look into it. However, nothing has happened since. NOT IMPRESSED!

It sucks that even if the pigment arrives at my parents place in Canada, I'm way the heck over in Japan. The shipping cost was around 4 dollars Canadian, so it really sucks that they charge so much, but their shipping is cheaper than NYX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why is it that Canadians are always gouged! Well, it's even worse in Japan though. The NYX prices are nearly as expensive as MAC, and the MAC prices are 30% higher than Canada.


----------



## msmack (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Have you Canadian ladies tried Rexall for NYX? I find it there all the time.


----------



## breechan (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_Have you Canadian ladies tried Rexall for NYX? I find it there all the time._

 
Yes, however it's waaaaaaay cheaper online, even with shipping factored in.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_Yes, however it's waaaaaaay cheaper online, even with shipping factored in._

 
Really? Have you guys found out how bad the NYXcosmetics shipping to Canada is? They wanted me to go further on shipping but I'm not ready yet.

i will definitely try a Rexall store near me, I've never stopped in (just Shoppers). I did check out NYXcosmetics.ca which appears to be their Canadian ordering site--shipping to most provinces is 6.99


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

But also do keep in mind that different countries have different procedures when in comes to customs. I am not sure about Canada or how flexible they are.  So, do bear in mind this when you do order products from the U.S.A.:holysheep:


----------



## p3nut (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadchenRogue* 

 
_But also do keep in mind that different countries have different procedures when in comes to customs. I am not sure about Canada or how flexible they are.  So, do bear in mind this when you do order products from the U.S.A.:holysheep:_

 

mmm, for canada, i've never had to pay a cent to customs, as long as the package was listed as 'gift' or under 100$ in value.


----------



## talste (May 14, 2008)

My very first order with Cherry Culture is annoying me so much thought I would post a rant here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok So I place the order on the 25th April, On the 30th my order is still in a "not finished" status so I email them asking why the delay as the web site states usually a 48 hours turn around time on order processing and all items I ordered were listed as being in stock.

I get this reply "Your order has been completed and shipped via USPS international mail on April 28th. However there are 1 or 2 items in your order that are on back ordered therefore the current status is Not Finished. We will send out the back ordered items as soon as we have them in stock. "

It would be nice if they told me specifically what wasn't in stock as usually I would be happy to substitute items but anyway, My order finally arrives yesterday 13th May. It's well packed and no damage to the box but a NYX eye shadow is all smashed up and loose. I email them to advise of this and suggest a credit be issued to my account for $3.99 (the cost of the item) instead of a refund or a return. Today I got an email back from them requesting photographic evidence of the damaged item ... wtf ?!? 

What annoys me is, the shipping delays, lack of communication & the fact that they wouldn't give me the benefit of the doubt as I'm a first time customer with no history of requesting refunds/credits etc & my order was $160 in total, If I was trying to rip them off, I would make it worth my while and request more than $3.99. I think they are being a bit tight in requesting the photos ! I've emailed the requested pics but I don’t think I'll be quick to order again from them any time soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any one else had any problems with them or do you think I'm being unreasonable?


----------



## user79 (May 14, 2008)

I've never bought there, but they should have contacted you if the items were listed as "in stock" on the website but really weren't in stock. That way you could have changed your order or you could have cancelled the out of stock items. 

The photographic evidence seems not entirely unreasonable, however, it would be easy for someone to just buy an eyeshadow, not like it, smash it up and claim it was broken so having a photo of a broken eyeshadow really proves nothing, so what's the point in requesting it?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 14, 2008)

That really stinks , Thank you for letting us all know your experience. So we will all have this in the back of our minds b/4 we make an order from them. I'm sorry you had the experience but I'm glad we can all benefit from it =)


----------



## Sanayhs (May 14, 2008)

I had a crappy experience the one time I ordered from them, too. It took FOREVER - and when it finally showed up, a bunch of stuff was MIA and there was a note saying some stuff was out of stock, so I had to wait for another package. Blech.


----------



## duckduck (May 14, 2008)

$3.99 from a $160 order? Yeah you just refund that. I would refund $3.99 from a $3.99 order if someone e-mailed me to say it was broken. It isn't worth my time or theirs be taking pictures or quibbling over $4.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 14, 2008)

I've ordered from them before and shipping was slow. When I opened my box there were two items missing and the invoice indicated that they were on back order. I took approximately two more weeks for those missing items to be shipped to me. I was pleased with my order, but decided that I would not order from them again unless they offer free shipping and some type of discount.


----------



## talste (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, Its a shame Cherry culture is so highly recommended as it seems a few of us has had issues with them.

 I received an email from them this morning with a link to a "return merchandise form" and a mailing address ?!?!? Then another email not long after with a credit note so all is good now.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 14, 2008)

I am sorry that you had a bad experience @ Cherry Culture.  The shipping has been fast for me.  I live in the Midwest and the products are coming from California.

Even when items are backordered, I have received within a week.

Not sure where you are living, but your info says that you are out of the US, packages can take forever to get to you.  I know when I ship to Canada and I live very close to a border, package has taken a week to arrive.

I have had not any problems to contact customer service, so thanks for enlightening us about that.


----------



## Brie (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I've ordered from them before and shipping was slow. When I opened my box there were two items missing and the invoice indicated that they were on back order. I took approximately two more weeks for those missing items to be shipped to me. I was pleased with my order, but decided that I would not order from them again unless they offer free shipping and some type of discount._

 

This happened to me, twice. Two orders in a row i'm never ordering from them again. They should have emailed and not put a note in the box. Also two of they eyeshadows were smashed. Another thing that pissed me off was the $20 international shipping and the $9 postage cost written on the box. so thats $11 they make for their 'efforts in packaging' huh no i waited for ages, they missed items and some were smashed i don't think thats worth the combined extra postage of about $20.


----------



## talste (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_This happened to me, twice. Two orders in a row i'm never ordering from them again._

 
I feel the same, I ended up giving my $4 credit code to my sister so she can use it on her account. It's a shame cos they do have decent prices.


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_This happened to me, twice. Two orders in a row i'm never ordering from them again. They should have emailed and not put a note in the box. Also two of they eyeshadows were smashed. Another thing that pissed me off was the $20 international shipping and the $9 postage cost written on the box. so thats $11 they make for their 'efforts in packaging' huh no i waited for ages, they missed items and some were smashed i don't think thats worth the combined extra postage of about $20._

 
Yeah I looked at their site but the $20 flat rate is ridiculous!! Us Europeans always get so ripped off with inflated US postal costs from commercial sites, especially because the actual price is written on the package...

Thanks for letting us know, I was thinking of ordering something there, but I won't now!!!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I am sorry that you had a bad experience @ Cherry Culture. The shipping has been fast for me. I live in the Midwest and the products are coming from California.

Even when items are backordered, I have received within a week.

Not sure where you are living, but your info says that you are out of the US, packages can take forever to get to you. I know when I ship to Canada and I live very close to a border, package has taken a week to arrive.

I have had not any problems to contact customer service, so thanks for enlightening us about that._

 
They're from CA? So then what in the world is taking my package so long? I ordered last Thursday... It's been 4 business days since then so I guess it's not that long, but if they are in the same state, shipping should only take a day or 2 at the longest... It says that my order is processing... Does that mean that they haven't shipped it out yet?


----------



## talste (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_It says that my order is processing... Does that mean that they haven't shipped it out yet?_

 
Yep, That's exactly what it means. Lightening fast processing times hey, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I copy/pasted this off there website:

* Processing Time*
 Orders are processed Monday through Friday, excluding holidays. *Orders received between Monday and Friday are usually processed the same day or by the end of next business day. *(ha, yeah right) Orders received on Saturday and Sunday are usually processed by Monday or by close of business day Tuesday.

*Order Status*

*"Processing"* - Your order has been sent to our warehouse and is being processed. 
*"Not Finished"* - Your order has been partially completed. There are one or two items from your order that are back-ordered. They will be shipped as soon as we have them in stock. No additional shipping charge will be applied to your account. 
*"Completed"* - Your order has been completed and shipped.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_They're from CA? So then what in the world is taking my package so long? I ordered last Thursday... It's been 4 business days since then so I guess it's not that long, but if they are in the same state, shipping should only take a day or 2 at the longest... It says that my order is processing... Does that mean that they haven't shipped it out yet?_

 
Yeah, I placed an order on Sunday.  My assumption is that they ship one or two days a week.  So if they ship on Friday, I should receive either Monday or Tuesday.

Edit:

My order was shipped Priority on Wednesday and received on Friday.  All product was intact and wrapped well.


----------



## happy.life (Jun 5, 2008)

I ordered from their site on Sunday and it finally got 'completed' on Wednesday, I was kind of disappointed T_T. More waiting. I hope none of my eyeshadows I purchased gets cracked -crosses fingers-


----------



## mikijaychan11 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm kinda regretting even ordering from them. I placed my order on monday and until now it's still "queuing". They already charged the items frm my credit card. So whats taking them so long? I know I live in Canada and I know shipping from US isnt that long.
I e-maild them soo lets seee.


----------



## talste (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mikijaychan11* 

 
_I'm kinda regretting even ordering from them. I placed my order on monday and until now it's still "queuing". They already charged the items frm my credit card. So whats taking them so long? I know I live in Canada and I know shipping from US isnt that long.
I e-maild them soo lets seee._

 
Let us know how you go with your order, I had another eye shadow from my order disintegrate on me when i went to swatch it, anyway here's hoping you don't have the same issues I had with them


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I had a crappy experience the one time I ordered from them, too. It took FOREVER - and when it finally showed up, a bunch of stuff was MIA and there was a note saying some stuff was out of stock, so I had to wait for another package. Blech._

 
Me too! I don't think I will be purchasing from them again in the future. When I received my 2nd package, the pink and orange NYX jumbo pencils looked used or melted off from the tip and edges. I was not pleased at all.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mikijaychan11* 

 
_I'm kinda regretting even ordering from them. I placed my order on monday and until now it's still "queuing". They already charged the items frm my credit card. So whats taking them so long? I know I live in Canada and I know shipping from US isnt that long.
I e-maild them soo lets seee._

 
Shipping to Canada takes forever.  

I do hope that you enjoy your order.


----------



## msjovee (Jun 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Nyx & cherryculture.com*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_Have you Canadian ladies tried Rexall for NYX? I find it there all the time._

 
Rexall carries some NYX products but I haven't found any stores in Toronto that carry their full line. I really love the Jumbo Pencils but majority of the in-store colours are the shimmery & pearly ones...the vibrant/matte colours I've had to buy from Cherry Culture like hot pink, orange, yellow, milk, etc. 

I haven't had any ordering problems with Cherry Culture but the only thing that annoys me are their horrible 'swatches' on the site. (Cherry Culture & NYX sites don't have accurate swatches). Cherry Culture doesn't even include all product swatches and if you look at some of the other brands it looks like they just copied the same swatch


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Sep 27, 2008)

Ugh, im growing very impatient because I placed my order on Cherry Culture on 09/15, it was processed on 09/19, and then left the Bell, CA USPS location on 09/24...I lived in Northren California, why hasn't my packaged arrived yet?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I really hope it didn't get lost in the mail


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Sep 27, 2008)

I ordered from them last week, and although my products came very fast, I hated all of the items I received (thanks to the shitty color swatches) and because I tested them out first hoping I would change my mind, now I can't return them ... If I ever order from them again it will only ever be NYX powder products. 

All the lipsticks and the glosses I ordered all have a plastic-y smell to them and tasted nasty. I've never heard of anyone else complaining about that, so I did not think it would be an issue.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 27, 2008)

I have made two orders of about $45 with Cherry Culture.  They both processed and shipped in a reasonable amount of time.  Nothing was backordered and nothing was broken.  The first order I based off the swatches/descriptions on the site.  Out of everything I ordered, I only kept 3 of the ultra pearl manias.  Everything else I swapped or used in RAOKs.  My second order I spent a good amount of time looking at swatches on Specktra, Youtube, and other makeup sites.  I also read the reviews on Makeupalley.  I am extremely happy with everything from my second order.  I am lucky enough to be close to a boutique that sells NYX but their prices are a lot more expensive than Cherry Culture.  One eye shadow is about $6 compared to $2-3 on Cherry Culture.  I wish more brick and mortar stores had NYX at decent prices.


----------



## JolieFemme (Sep 27, 2008)

The quick short version.  I placed an order with cherry culture and received damaged products. I emailed them many times. They did nothing except ask for pictures and treat me as if I was lying.  They finally decided to refund my shipping in the form of a gift card. I placed a second order because I wanted to get rid of the gift card. More damaged goods, including a lip gloss that leaked. It's not a lot of money maybe $11 from both orders but I'm still upset about it. Any ideas of what I can do? Other than emailing them again? I really don't want to call the 1800 number...


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 27, 2008)

Try Save on Foods if you have one in your city
I live in Canada and we have one in the city I live in
They sell NYX.


----------



## Distinque (Oct 20, 2008)

Well this is my first time ordering from Cherry Culture and I think it's going to be my last. I placed my order on 09/27 and it's now 10/20! I keep checking the status of it on USPS and it's been stuck in California for a week! I swear its going to take a whole month to receive the items. Also, their customer service number sucks. No one answers at all, I had to contact them via email because the tracking no. they gave me was incomplete so I couldn't track my order.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

I also ordered from Cherry Culture this year and as I live in Canada, it took ages and by that I mean more than a month for my order to get here. I have ordered from the USA before and it never took this long so I emailed them to ask about it after 3 weeks. What they said was that Canada post probably lost my package and that they didn't want anything to do with it. I was really pissed but the day after I actually got my package. Everything was good except one pearl mania was missing. I wasn't impressed that they were trying to blame Canada Post!!

I have since discovered a Rexall near my house (on Baseline in the College Square for anyone in Ottawa), so I won't be ordering from Cherry Culture anymore. I mean it is cheaper to order online but to me all the hassle is just not worth it :/


----------



## user79 (Oct 20, 2008)

If you want to order NYX, there's a few Specktra ladies selling it, some of them have their NYX seller status in their signatures. It might be less hassle than ordering it from cherryculture.com

I think a few of them have posted in the NYX swatch thread and the NYX discussion thread on Specktra


----------



## star25 (Oct 24, 2008)

Reading all these posts makes me feel a little bit better that I'm not the only one...

I'm in Toronto, Canada, and this is m 3rd time ordering from Cherry Culture.  The first two times my orders came within a week from the day I placed them. So I was pretty pleased with that. Processing never took longer than 24hrs.

So now on my third order, there's a major delay.. it's been almost 3 weeks.  I know that's not as long as some of you guys have waited, but based on my past experiences with them, this is actually long for me.

I e-mailed them the other day, and they got back to me within a few hrs (I find that aspect of their service very good, they always respond quickly), and they're basically telling me my order has been shipped, they can't track int'l orders (I knew that, but I still asked them to) and I should contact my local customs office b/c they're probably holding it. They sent a form for a "lost package" for me to fill out but NOT to send until I've contacted customs. I'm like wtf? I have no idea how to do that. I googled it, and haven't been able to find actual phone numbers for Canada customs.

So I'm thinking my package is lost... Cherry Culture won't do anything about it b/c of it's an int'l order and they say all responsibility is on the customer once it reaches Canada blah blah blah. But I'm still gonna fight it if it never gets here. I don't intend on throwing away $80. 

So here's hoping that it's en route, seeing as some of you guys have waited close to a month to get it. But as far as shopping with them again.. I'm done.  A friend of mine told me that she found some NYX at a Rexall nearby, so I'll just gonna satisfy my need that way. I don't need the aggravation.


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 24, 2008)

I found NYX at Pharmasave.  =)


----------



## star25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So I received my order today - 3 weeks after I placed it, but better late than never.

From what I can see the delay wasn't so much CC's fault, since it shows that it was shipped the day after I placed the order.

My package was obviously held at the Canadian border, and it was even opened, and then re-sealed again with yellow tape that says "Opened by Canada Border Services Agency".
Inside everything was intact, the little bubble wrap packaging was left untouched, but they just felt the need to open it for whatever reason. Random search I guess... I know a small little box with red CHERRY CULTURE lettering is SO suspicious.

But whatever, it's here and although I don't blame CC for the super annoying delay, I doubt I'll be ordering again.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 2, 2008)

I ordered from them in July, took about a week to show up. Luckily I'd seen swatches of what I ordered on here so knew they'd suit my skintone.

After reading your stories though I think I'll leave CC alone ..

My friend uses this site for NYX orders and hasn't had any probs, bearing in mind that she's here in London and gets stuff shpped internationally.

NYX cosmetics - red cherry - la colors, jewelry, clothing - Nonpareil Boutique

I'm in the process of filling up my basket now, but I'm gna get my stuff sent to my boyf's in NY.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Nov 17, 2008)

And now they have a rewards programs, which they created long AFTER we all spent so much money http://www.cherryculture.com/rewardsprogram
Great...


----------



## Ziya (Nov 19, 2008)

Canadian ladies! I live in B.C. and NYX is sold at Save on Foods


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 2, 2009)

aah man , i'm in Montreal (Quebec , Canada) hopefully i'll be getting my stuff this week , i ordered on feb 17th , i got an email with a tracking number that doesn't even seem legit on the 25th , doesn't track anything when i use the track & confirm on usps.com


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 4, 2009)

I've heard others complain about cherry culture quite a few times. I'm definitely gonna stay away.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_aah man , i'm in Montreal (Quebec , Canada) hopefully i'll be getting my stuff this week , i ordered on feb 17th , i got an email with a tracking number that doesn't even seem legit on the 25th , doesn't track anything when i use the track & confirm on usps.com_

 
Umm, I'm not sure about how it is for Canada but, I too was given a tracking number that seemed not to be working. When I mailed them, I received a very polite reply :-

_We apologize for the delay. Your order was completed and  shipped on January 16th via USPS international mail.  _ _You did not select shipping with tracking for your order.  Therefore tracking is unavailable. _
_ 
Your package is currently in transit. Please allow 7 - 14  business days for delivery time. (excluding Sat. and  Sun.)
_

_Please note that we do offer shipping with tracking for  international order. _

_Please let us know if there is anything else we can help you with._

_Thank you _

_Customer Service 
CherryCulture.com
Color your life  !_


HTH! Well, despite being half a world away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my order on the 12th day. Hope you get yours quickly too


----------



## Willa (Mar 4, 2009)

I was thinking about ordering from them, but I wont.
Thanks for the infos girls


----------



## kittykit (Mar 5, 2009)

I've ordered from them once and it took around 2 weeks to arrive. I'm in Europe, by the way. I don't think I'll be ordering anymore NYX because I'm allergic to their e/s!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 6, 2009)

kittykit , aaww thats not cool , i have allergies too but i only find out when i try stuff , hopefully it wont be the case . 

i'm getting upset because there are so many looks i want to try that include the eyeshadows i ordered , like c'mon its make up not a theater sized tv screen !


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

cherryculture


sigh


i have a love/hate relationship with that site.

i love the deals. hate the shipping.

they sell NYX stuff at the Ulta near my house, but its like 2-3 bucks more expensive!! so, i just order stuff from cherry culture and already know i'm gonna have to wait like 3 years lol. if i ever order from them, i make HUGE orders so that i dont have a reason to frequent. 

i'm pretty impatient when it comes to shipping....buuut im too cheap to stop shopping at CC. i dunno, its definitely not for everyone. out of the 3 orders i've made, only ONE got to me within 4 days. the rest took like 2 weeks.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 6, 2009)

on the 17th its going to make a month since i made the order


----------



## carandru (Mar 6, 2009)

Dangit. I just placed a large order w/ them on the 1st!  It shows that it shipped yesterday so hopefully, I'll get it soon.  But, the mail is super slow coming to Omaha, so yea, I'm guessing I'll get it next friday or later.


----------



## babyykisses (May 8, 2009)

Hi, i have one question..

how long was the longest time that you had to wait for shipping?

I ordered on Mar. 28 and i still havent gotten anything yet.
I live in Surrey, British Columbia.. i dont think Surrey counts as a rural area.. so i dont know why it takes this long..

=(


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

That is ridiculously long. Did you try contacting them? I usually get mine within a week tops. Do they ship from LA, CA? I live near there so maybe that's why I get mine so quickly.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyykisses* 

 
_Hi, i have one question..

how long was the longest time that you had to wait for shipping?

I ordered on Mar. 28 and i still havent gotten anything yet.
I live in Surrey, British Columbia.. i dont think Surrey counts as a rural area.. so i dont know why it takes this long..

=(_

 
You should totally get in touch with them and get an answer. They've always been polite whenever I mailed them .... There could be some problem with your order maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cause even my order took only 12 days! Considering I live on the other side of the planet, that's pretty cool.


----------



## user79 (May 10, 2009)

I ordered from them once and will never order again. Order took 2 MONTHS to arrive and then they missed one item! Shitty service.

I get NYX from shopcraze.com and mscuppycakes.com now


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2009)

^^yes, mscuppycakes rocks. however, the last order i made with her did take about 2 weeks. strange. not like her..but oh well. she's probably got tons of customers now.


----------



## babyykisses (May 11, 2009)

I still havent gotten anything yet. i dont think customs would keep an order like this for this long...

I contacted them and they asked me to fill out this form... and that they'll file a claim... hope that works.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 13, 2009)

I placed an order with them this morning... couldn't beat 50% off NYX and free shipping on all orders. It was only like $5 and change, so if it goes wrong, I'm not out that much. Still crossing my fingers I get my stuff in a decent amount of time and that it's all there.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 13, 2009)

I just bought a crapload of stuff from Cherry Culture yesterday...I'll let u guys know about the shipping time when I receive my stuff.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 13, 2009)

I placed an order last night - the free shipping got me. Fingers crossed. I've ordered before with no probelms so am hopeful.


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 14, 2009)

I ordered NYX stuff (since it was 1/2 off) on 05/05/09 and just got my order today (05/15/09). Everything was there and all in one piece. This was my first time ordering from cherry culture and was pleasantly surprised. I guess it's just the luck of the draw in terms of shipping?


----------



## sofie1507 (May 14, 2009)

yea i bought a lot of lippies from the site as im the the uk, i went for nudes and light colours but they all turned out to be like reds and oranges and maroons!the colour charts are WAYYYY off!! pretty much all of the lipsticks are a waste!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 21, 2009)

Just wanted to report back...

I ordered from Cherry Culture on 5/13, and I recieved my order on 5/20. So it took exactly a week for me to get my order. I used the USPS, and I'm on the East Coast and they're on the West Coast. I didn't feel like that was too bad. My stuff arrived in great condition as well.


----------



## cindycs (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I read this forum a little too late, I was reading it last night after already placing my order with the company. I received my package today, which I was actually surprised with since I live in Canada and I thought it would take much longer but they do get points for that. However, they did not put 2 items in my package and now unfortunately they are out of stock of the 2 items that I wanted, I told them I don't want a store credit because after reading this forum I don't want to take my chances ordering from them again. I called their toll free number as well and it didn't work, I don't understand the point of having that if it won't work. I just hope they let me substitute other eye shadows for it becuase I really don't want a store credit, the shipping is already ridiculous to Canada, and on the box it says shipping was only $4 but I paid $10, I want to know why they feel the need to charge the extra $6. The whole thing seems really sketchy to me.


----------



## p3nut (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindycs* 

 
_Well I read this forum a little too late, I was reading it last night after already placing my order with the company. I received my package today, which I was actually surprised with since I live in Canada and I thought it would take much longer but they do get points for that. However, they did not put 2 items in my package and now unfortunately they are out of stock of the 2 items that I wanted, I told them I don't want a store credit because after reading this forum I don't want to take my chances ordering from them again. I called their toll free number as well and it didn't work, I don't understand the point of having that if it won't work. I just hope they let me substitute other eye shadows for it becuase I really don't want a store credit, the shipping is already ridiculous to Canada, and on the box it says shipping was only $4 but I paid $10, I want to know why they feel the need to charge the extra $6. The whole thing seems really sketchy to me._

 
I would contact them about the shipping charges. Some companies/ebay members will say "Oh well the shipping charges includes handling fees as well as getting me to the post office because that costs money too yknow." Which i think is totally ridiculous. if you're selling an item you should be charging honesty for shipping fees.
I was given store credit the last time they screwed up an order with me... a year or so back. It was only for a few dollars so I havent even bothered ordering again.


----------



## sass000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I ordered from CC for the first time yesterday before I saw this thread. I will report back once I get my order. I also hope they pack everything well as I read that a few people on this thread received some broken items, I am mostly ordering nail polishes so if any broke it would be a mess. Anyway, I'm on the east coast so let's see how they do...


----------

